# parsifal



## weakback (Apr 25, 2012)

This asshole just negged me for posting the truth about t/a on his thread! He pm'd me calling me a dickhead and negged me and changed the words in the post! WTF.....If he ran his business like any other good sponser i would have never posted anything.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 25, 2012)

People are sensitive around here.......especially peeps on gear or selling gear......I wouldn't take it personal.


----------



## colochine (Apr 25, 2012)

Lol


----------



## murf23 (Apr 25, 2012)

Bro if you want to deal with Pars you better get used to being on your knees . He treats his customers like shit and as Im seeing his reps too . He has some fucking attitude and its not kool . This is not how to run a business . And keeps making TnA promises that he can never keep . This is not the first time he says he coming back better then ever with guaranteed TnA times that he never fucking keeps and gets real pissed at you and edits your post if you complain . I dont care if his gear is good or not . Fuck him and his fake guarantees . We shouldnt let him treat us like assholes . I dont but alot of you guys do ...FUCK THAT SHIT BRO ...THOSE DAYS ARE OVER


Edit ; I prob went a lil overboard but Im just sick of him shutting ppl down that speak the truth .


----------



## weakback (Apr 25, 2012)

murf23 said:


> Bro if you want to deal with Pars you better get used to being on your knees . He treats his customers like shit and as Im seeing his reps too . He has some fucking attitude and its not kool . This is not how to run a business . And keeps making TnA promises that he can never keep . This is not the first time he says he coming back better then ever with guaranteed TnA times that he never fucking keeps and gets real pissed at you and edits your post if you complain . I dont care if his gear is good or not . Fuck him and his fake guarantees . We shouldnt let him treat us like assholes . I dont but alot of you guys do ...FUCK THAT SHIT BRO ...THOSE DAYS ARE OVER
> 
> 
> Edit ; I prob went a lil overboard but Im just sick of him shutting ppl down that speak the truth .



No not overboard.......that sound's just about right!


----------



## vicious 13 (Apr 25, 2012)

Fuck pars he's a pos a tiny pos at that


----------



## vicious 13 (Apr 25, 2012)

And I'm not sponsor bashing I'm bashing him for him weather he sells gear or not his gear is good but he is a stupid ass


----------



## gixxermaniak (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## Imosted (Apr 25, 2012)

wow i just read that thread, this is all fucked up, what happened to business ethics, and pleasing customers. anyways good luck to him with his business.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Apr 25, 2012)

Parsifal and customer relationships explained!


----------



## GFR (Apr 25, 2012)

Pars is very professional and I have delt with him twice, both times he was very polite and very fast with delivering the products I ordered. His products are top notch and I recommend them 100%.


----------



## vicious 13 (Apr 25, 2012)

Imosted Thank god someone gets it


----------



## gixxermaniak (Apr 25, 2012)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> Pars is very professional and I have delt with him twice, both times he was very polite and very fast with delivering the products I ordered. His products are top notch and I recommend them 100%.



Same here bother you order send money and wait if you have questions you email him and he answers back I always thought that's how a business was supposed to be


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 25, 2012)

I should have listened to what SFW and Saney said(holy shit, did I just say that?!?)
Pars doesn't give a fuck about anyone, not even his reps.
None of his reps have even been paid.
I thought it was a one/two race between Pars and Z, but its not even close now.
Z would never treat his customers like that.
Pars cries like a little bitch when some disagrees with him, and he throws a fit and black lists people.
I told him I understand why the customers are upset, and he threw a fit and hung up on me.

I wish I could meet him. I would smack the fuck out of him. Fucking bitch.


----------



## murf23 (Apr 25, 2012)

gixxermaniak said:


> Same here bother you order send money and wait if you have questions you email him and he answers back I always thought that's how a business was supposed to be



AGREED ... But a business is also supposed to do what it says it will and not get mad at you when you open your mouth about it ...I Know you thinkk you know what your talking about but maybe you need all the facts


----------



## OfficerFarva (Apr 25, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> I should have listened to what SFW and Saney said(holy shit, did I just say that?!?)
> Pars doesn't give a fuck about anyone, not even his reps.
> None of his reps have even been paid.
> I thought it was a one/two race between Pars and Z, but its not even close now.
> ...




Yet another example of why 99% of all reps words mean nothing when it comes to them promoting whoever is handing out the gear.


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 25, 2012)

gixxermaniak said:


> Same here bother you order send money and wait if you have questions you email him and he answers back I always thought that's how a business was supposed to be


The best businessman will treat every customer like its his last. Pars bitches about his customers all the time, and most of the time, they are just doing what normal customers do. He's just a lazy fuck.


----------



## vicious 13 (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## bigbenj (Apr 25, 2012)

OfficerFarva said:


> Yet another example of why 99% of all reps words mean nothing when it comes to them promoting whoever is handing out the gear.


????????????
I was relaying the messages for him. He was assuring me that things were happening.
Clearly you can see that I didn't stand for it. I hoped for the best and tried to help, but you can't help someone who doesn't want to be helped.
I never lied about anything, if that is what you are implying.


----------



## gixxermaniak (Apr 25, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> I should have listened to what SFW and Saney said(holy shit, did I just say that?!?)
> Pars doesn't give a fuck about anyone, not even his reps.
> None of his reps have even been paid.
> I thought it was a one/two race between Pars and Z, but its not even close now.
> ...



Let me guess Z offered you a gig?












Take it easy Ben pct will be over sooner than you know it


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 25, 2012)

The most pathetic part is that a lot of guys are just feigns, looking for their next fix, and they don't care who gets it to them, as long as they get it.
A lot of you are no better than the junkie on the corner. You'll overlook ethics if it helps you get your fix.


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 25, 2012)

gixxermaniak said:


> Let me guess Z offered you a gig?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL, no, not at all.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Apr 25, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> ????????????
> I was relaying the messages for him. He was assuring me that things were happening.
> Clearly you can see that I didn't stand for it. I hoped for the best and tried to help, but you can't help someone who doesn't want to be helped.
> I never lied about anything, if that is what you are implying.



I never called you a liar.  I've just seen so many people praise a sponsor that appears out of no where than when shit hits the fan or things don't go the way they like it they turn on the sponsor and suddenly his glorious gear is now bunk.


----------



## murf23 (Apr 25, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> The most pathetic part is that a lot of guys are just feigns, looking for their next fix, and they don't care who gets it to them, as long as they get it.
> A lot of you are no better than the junkie on the corner. You'll overlook ethics if it helps you get your fix.




Exactly


----------



## Tesla (Apr 25, 2012)

Who is this Pars you speak of ?

DRSE Jacked N Tan, Inc. FTW.


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 25, 2012)

OfficerFarva said:


> I never called you a liar. I've just seen so many people praise a sponsor that appears out of no where than when shit hits the fan or things don't go the way they like it they turn on the sponsor and suddenly his glorious gear is now bunk.



Gotcha. I will never say his gear is bad. His gear is most definitely good.
I liked him, until I really got to know him as a person. He's a terrible human being.
I know, I know, this is the underground, but integrity still means something to me.
Also, I didn't turn on Pars because I didn't like the way things were going, it actually went down the other way, and that's what got us to where we are now.


----------



## murf23 (Apr 25, 2012)

OfficerFarva said:


> I never called you a liar.  I've just seen so many people praise a sponsor that appears out of no where than when shit hits the fan or things don't go the way they like it they turn on the sponsor and suddenly his glorious gear is now bunk.



Nobody ever claimed the guys gear is bunk...Just that the guy is a dick and a liar . Continues to make promises he cant keep


----------



## GFR (Apr 25, 2012)

Funny how some of you faggots want a kiss and a cuddle before the sex. I could give a shit, just give me my shit and we are cool.

Honestly, were any of you not raised by a single mother who was a lesbian?


----------



## gixxermaniak (Apr 25, 2012)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> Funny how some of you faggots want a kiss and a cuddle before the sex. I could give a shit, just give me my shit and we are cool.
> 
> Honestly, were any of you not raised by a single mother who was a lesbian?



Lol


----------



## Tesla (Apr 25, 2012)

Anybody up for an E-Rip of Blackberry Kush???  On me kniggs!!!

It will calm the tension in here.


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 25, 2012)

I could go for one. Hit me!


----------



## Ezskanken (Apr 25, 2012)

Save me some green!  Don't be burning the whole bowl up


----------



## Tesla (Apr 25, 2012)

Ezskanken said:


> Save me some green! Don't be burning the whole bowl up



I saved you kniggs sum. No Bogart here..... Relax.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 25, 2012)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> Pars is very professional and I have delt with him twice, both times he was very polite and very fast with delivering the products I ordered. His products are top notch and I recommend them 100%.



I wonder if that's because you are a MODERATOR


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 25, 2012)

It feels so good to be rid of that cancer.
I don't think gear repping is for me. I can't be anything but honest, and it doesn't seem to bode well in this game.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 25, 2012)

George Carlin - Religion is bullshit. - YouTube


----------



## Parsifal_Sux (Apr 25, 2012)

love this thread


----------



## Parsifal_Sux (Apr 25, 2012)

he's a fucking jerkoff. I bet my dick and balls there are no guys posting the next few days they received

pars sux


----------



## charley (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 26, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> It feels so good to be rid of that cancer.
> I don't think gear repping is for me. I can't be anything but honest, and it doesn't seem to bode well in this game.



 . .  so Mr Honesty, what do you have to say about the new formula SuperDMZ?


----------



## Robalo (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## hoyle21 (Apr 26, 2012)

I think some of you are going to be embarrassed by these post once you calm down.


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 26, 2012)

Pars opened back up to rip everyone off I bet.


----------



## custom (Apr 26, 2012)

Please update for those who missed out on whats going on. Last night I went to sleep alls well with pars here, but when I got up this morning pars has a bullseye on his chest and eveyones loading their ak47's up??? What gives


----------



## _LG_ (Apr 26, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> . .  so Mr Honesty, what do you have to say about the new formula SuperDMZ?


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 26, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> . .  so Mr Honesty, what do you have to say about the new formula SuperDMZ?


I already told you, but I can say it here, as well.
I don't think it holds a candle to the old formula.
No superdrol is a bad thing.
Im not sure how the new ingredient compares, because I haven't been educated on it.
it could be great for all I know, but at this time I'm not recommending it.
I recommend people try to find the old formula, because I know that shit rocked.


----------



## gixxermaniak (Apr 26, 2012)

Parsifal_Sux said:


> he's a fucking jerkoff. I bet my dick and balls there are no guys posting the next few days they received
> 
> pars sux



I love how you created a new profilevto incorporate his name...


----------



## _LG_ (Apr 26, 2012)

I always miss the good stuff


----------



## colochine (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## colochine (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## colochine (Apr 26, 2012)

^guess which one is benj???


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 26, 2012)

Parsifal_sux isn't me. There's no reason for me to make a second account when I will just say straight up how much of a faggot he is.
I do approve of the name though haha


----------



## colochine (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## bigbenj (Apr 26, 2012)

colochine said:


>



I would fucking love to do that. Only difference is there would probably be a crowd of people around me to watch, not just one person lol


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 26, 2012)

colochine said:


>



bwahahahahahahaha


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 26, 2012)

colochine said:


>



Gotta watch out for that Bear Jew!!


----------



## colochine (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## bigbenj (Apr 26, 2012)

There is so much going on in that scene. My mind is fully fucked.


----------



## colochine (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## acemon (Apr 26, 2012)

Tesla said:


> Anybody up for an E-Rip of Blackberry Kush??? On me kniggs!!!
> 
> It will calm the tension in here.




Fuck yeah!


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 26, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> I already told you, but I can say it here, as well.
> I don't think it holds a candle to the old formula.
> No superdrol is a bad thing.
> Im not sure how the new ingredient compares, because I haven't been educated on it.
> ...



Thanks for the update. The old formula was fkg great IMO too


----------



## custom (Apr 26, 2012)

colochine said:


>


I've seen this in real life, NYC early 90's. Two car loads of kids decide to jump out on the street in the middle of traffic and start fighting one guy jumps out with a bat and starts swinging, I think he took out 2 or three guys with body shots until like 10 more guys jumped in (from other cars behind them) took the bat from the dude. 2 guys grabbed him spreaded his arms apart and another cracked him from behind right in the back of the head. Dude went down face first into the pavement. It sounded like a major league homerun...Its frozen in my mind I will never forget it


----------



## independent (Apr 26, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> I should have listened to what SFW and Saney said(holy shit, did I just say that?!?)
> Pars doesn't give a fuck about anyone, not even his reps.
> None of his reps have even been paid.
> I thought it was a one/two race between Pars and Z, but its not even close now.
> ...



Ben owes me reps for life.


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 26, 2012)

Have to recharge


----------



## EARL (Apr 26, 2012)

Tesla said:


> People are sensitive around here.......especially peeps on gear or selling gear......I wouldn't take it personal.



Anyone who loves bbing more than they should was too sensitive to being with.

Does not have a goddamn thing to do with gear or the constant abuse of it.


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 26, 2012)

LOL, this faggot:



parsifal09 said:


> looks like i kept my word
> vicious, stop posting here
> we all get it,im not a meanie
> pars



Kept his word on the 5 day T/A, or kept his word on the packs shipping last week. Both of which turned out to be lies.

Let me catch this pussy in this thread. I'll fucking kill him.
I want to bend his faggot ass over and ram my cock straight down his asshole and piss in his colon.


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 26, 2012)

Here comes the smoke screen. Packs arriving today. Everyone will be happy until next week when he runs out of stock again.
Did I mention he takes orders without even having product, fuck, without even having powders on hand...


----------



## SupaSwole (Apr 26, 2012)

Tesla said:


> Anybody up for an E-Rip of Blackberry Kush???  On me kniggs!!!
> 
> It will calm the tension in here.


I wish this ninja lived close to me


----------



## gixxermaniak (Apr 26, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> LOL, this faggot:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 26, 2012)

STFU, dick rider.
Funny, when I was his rep, you acted completely different.
But, I can tell how much you love his sweaty ball sack slapping your taint.
Sweat and stinky because he doesn't shower or put deodorant on. srs.
You would be a perfect rep for him. He needs people who are full of shit.
Also, you don't workout, which would fit in perfectly.


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 26, 2012)

I remember when this faggot tried to step in and be a phony rep.
Someone had a problem with their order(whats new), and this bitch was like "send me your info, bro. I'm not a rep, but Pars knows who I am."
Are you fucking serious? Hey, bro, give me your info, even though I'm a nobody. Give me your info, even though I won't be able to get anymore done than the other reps.
Shut the fuck up, bitch. You ride his dick hard as fuck.


----------



## gixxermaniak (Apr 26, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> I remember when this faggot tried to step in and be a phony rep.
> Someone had a problem with their order(whats new), and this bitch was like "send me your info, bro. I'm not a rep, but Pars knows who I am."
> Are you fucking serious? Hey, bro, give me your info, even though I'm a nobody. Give me your info, even though I won't be able to get anymore done than the other reps.
> Shut the fuck up, bitch. You ride his dick hard as fuck.



Not my fault he paid me and not you ask him


----------



## gixxermaniak (Apr 26, 2012)

And plus your loosing it bro.....every board has a member like you e tuff guy but in person truly are a bitch ......your treated the way you act...you act like a bitch you get treated like one......but keep ranting bro its keeping me up at work...


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 26, 2012)

Direct him to this thread. I will ask him myself. No problem.


----------



## SupaSwole (Apr 26, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> LOL, this faggot:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 26, 2012)

gixxermaniak said:


> And plus your loosing it bro.....every board has a member like you e tuff guy but in person truly are a bitch ......your treated the way you act...you act like a bitch you get treated like one......but keep ranting bro its keeping me up at work...



I would act the same way in person as I do here. You piss me off and I'll let you know about it.
I can tell you're a bitch. You've been riding Pars dick for as long as I can remember.
The irony of your post is that you are buying from the biggest bitch on the board.
Dude is 160lbs and doesn't even workout LOL
Two people stole money from him and he was too much of a bitch to do anything about it hahaha


----------



## gixxermaniak (Apr 26, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> I would act the same way in person as I do here. You piss me off and I'll let you know about it.
> I can tell you're a bitch. You've been riding Pars dick for as long as I can remember.
> The irony of your post is that you are buying from the biggest bitch on the board.
> Dude is 160lbs and doesn't even workout LOL
> Two people stole money from him and he was too much of a bitch to do anything about it hahaha



So fucken what bro he's a drug dealer and sells drugs


----------



## gixxermaniak (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## independent (Apr 26, 2012)

I got a touchdown from pars today so I dont know what the fuck you guys are complaining about.


----------



## gixxermaniak (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## gixxermaniak (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## gixxermaniak (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## bigbenj (Apr 26, 2012)

gixxermaniak said:


> So fucken what bro he's a drug dealer and sells drugs


you're a pussy and a junkie, nothing more.
plenty of reputable people behind the scenes have told me Pars is a piece of shit.
That is all


----------



## GXR64 (Apr 26, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> you're a pussy and a junkie, nothing more.





bigbenj said:


> plenty of reputable people behind the scenes have told me Pars is a piece of shit.
> That is all




Gear repping is not for everyone, fuck i rode out a 8 month shipping debacle and some of you cannot deal with a faggot like pars? lol and btw pars is really a faggot in real life who does not workout....just saying.


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 26, 2012)

Resorting to pics?
My work here is done. 
Thanks for playing


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 26, 2012)

GXR64 said:


> Gear repping is not for everyone, fuck i rode out a 8 month shipping debacle and some of you cannot deal with a faggot like pars? lol and btw pars is really a faggot in real life who does not workout....just saying.



I can't speak on the situation, because I don't know you and what you were told, all I know is that I'm a different breed. I can't sit back and tell people "two more weeks", when I know damn well that that's not the truth. Someone in that operation knew that it wasn't coming in two weeks.


----------



## gixxermaniak (Apr 26, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Resorting to pics?
> My work here is done.
> Thanks for playing



Thanks for playing bro .......love you to now it's time to get back to my REAL JOB


----------



## GXR64 (Apr 26, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> I can't speak on the situation, because I don't know you and what you were told, all I know is that I'm a different breed. I can't sit back and tell people "two more weeks", when I know damn well that that's not the truth.



Well after a while i stopped saying that cause i could not stand behind it but i knew what was really going on that caused the issue due to my boss being open an honest about it. Therefore i could explain it to some people and to prince when the time came to get kicked off IML. But I agree with you that pars is a cry baby bitch and probably shouldnt be in the gear game if he cannot handle some whinny customers.


----------



## GXR64 (Apr 26, 2012)

uh oh pars is mad at me. Pars you need thicker skin bro...this is anything goes and shit that goes down in here is 99% not truth lol


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 26, 2012)

and this is why Naps has been one of the top dogs for a while, and was able to get past that terrible situation last year.
I'm glad to hear you didn't keep telling people "two weeks", and that you were able to tell some people what the deal really was.
It's so much easier to be honest, even if some people don't like it.


----------



## Parsifal_Sux (Apr 26, 2012)

so packs came today?? who cares ... the guy is still a skinny faggot that should treat people nicer


pars sux


----------



## Imosted (Apr 26, 2012)

GXR64 said:


> Gear repping is not for everyone, fuck i rode out a 8 month shipping debacle and some of you cannot deal with a faggot like pars? *lol and btw pars is really a faggot in real life who does not workout....just saying.*


give us more details, any pics taken in action?


----------



## Parsifal_Sux (Apr 26, 2012)

I"d love to meet him someday so I can kick the shit out of his skinny scrawny short ass


----------



## GXR64 (Apr 26, 2012)

Imosted said:


> give us more details, any pics taken in action?



those are only for my viewing pleasure


----------



## Parsifal_Sux (Apr 26, 2012)

GXR64 said:


> those are only for my viewing pleasure



post that faggot up 


pars sux


----------



## Imosted (Apr 26, 2012)

GXR64 said:


> those are only for my viewing pleasure





now i am jealous i want some action too. i feel leftout.


----------



## Kleen (Apr 26, 2012)

Pass the Dutchie to the left hand side!


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 26, 2012)

I know a couple people who have seen his pics.
Any dude who wants a tummy tuck is a faggot.
I told him he should try working out. But, he's too fucking lazy for that.


----------



## Parsifal_Sux (Apr 26, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> I know a couple people who have seen his pics.
> Any dude who wants a tummy tuck is a faggot.
> I told him he should try working out. But, he's too fucking lazy for that.



amen on that.  Tummy tuck?? lol, what a faggot.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 26, 2012)

Kleen said:


> Pass the Dutchie to the left hand side!




Musical Youth Pass the Dutchie - YouTube


----------



## EARL (Apr 26, 2012)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> Funny how some of you faggots want a kiss and a cuddle before the sex. I could give a shit, just give me my shit and we are cool.
> 
> Honestly, were any of you not raised by a single mother who was a lesbian?




Is anyone aware that only Cunt James sucks Arnie's cock more than this ^^^ socially insignificant bitch?


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 26, 2012)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> Funny how some of you faggots want a kiss and a cuddle before the sex. I could give a shit, just give me my shit and we are cool.
> 
> Honestly, were any of you not raised by a single mother who was a lesbian?



I don't want a kiss or to cuddle before sex, but if you tell me you have a 9 inch dick, I expect an orgasm every once in a while. Nom sayin'?


----------



## hoyle21 (Apr 26, 2012)

Nobody has said his gear sucks.   I don't care if he is a skinny faggot emo kid with pink hair wearing girl jeans.   If the gear is good so what?

People here have lost 100's maybe 1000's to sources pushing bunk gear.   I must admit the service was great.   Too bad it was all extra virgin olive oil.


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 26, 2012)

It's a revolving door. Give it a couple more weeks and he'll be shut down again, and people will be waiting.
He's too retarded to understand basic supply and demand.
That, or he's too lazy.
Probably a mixture of both.


----------



## _LG_ (Apr 26, 2012)

Why Pars or Vibrant hasn't shown up to put it in benjis bum?


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 26, 2012)

Vibe is my boy. I think he understands where I'm coming from.


----------



## SupaSwole (Apr 26, 2012)

GXR64 said:


> Well after a while i stopped saying that cause i could not stand behind it but i knew what was really going on that caused the issue due to my boss being open an honest about it. Therefore i could explain it to some people and to prince when the time came to get kicked off IML. But I agree with you that pars is a cry baby bitch and probably shouldnt be in the gear game if he cannot handle some whinny customers.



The large broly has spoken... Naps got some badass reps... I think they even know where the gym is


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 26, 2012)

Oh, and Pars knows this is a battle that he doesn't want.
I told him if it ever came to this I would do him like I did WP.
Its bout that time!


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 26, 2012)

supaswole said:


> the large broly has spoken... Naps got some badass reps... I think they even know where the gym is



roflolz


----------



## EARL (Apr 26, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> Nobody has said his gear sucks. I don't care if he is a skinny faggot emo kid with pink hair wearing girl jeans. If the gear is good so what?
> 
> People here have lost 100's maybe 1000's to sources pushing bunk gear.



I hope you don't feel sorry for those dumbasses?


----------



## hoyle21 (Apr 26, 2012)

Maybe Ben, but at least nobody is getting ripped off.   We both know there are a few guys here who used other sources and made no improvement at all.   They switched to pars and made great gains.

When you sell a good product you don't need a "team" of fan boyz hanging on your nuts.   Could he have handled things better?   Absolutely, but you can't deny the quality of the product.   In this game, that's really all that matters.


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 26, 2012)

There would be a lot of guys getting fucked if I didn't tell them the straight up truth.
Lots of guys waiting on orals, and Pars has no intention of making them any time soon.
Thankfully, I talked those guys into taking oils, so they don't have to wait another couple of months.


----------



## hoyle21 (Apr 26, 2012)

And for the record, I still say EK has the best reps.    Hands down, it's not even close.


----------



## hoyle21 (Apr 26, 2012)

No, that's waiting.   Getting fucked would be if he capped a bunch of flower and sent it out as gear.

And I'm shooting down the middle here Benj.   You gave me some great advice, and I still love ya.   (totally homo)


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 26, 2012)

I like the Naps, EK, and Z reps. Well, sometimes the Z reps LOL


----------



## hoyle21 (Apr 26, 2012)

I've had very little interaction with the naps crew.   5150 is a cool dude in my book though.


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 26, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> No, that's waiting. Getting fucked would be if he capped a bunch of flower and sent it out as gear.
> 
> And I'm shooting down the middle here Benj. You gave me some great advice, and I still love ya. (totally homo)



There is only one way for you to prove you love me 8===========> ~~~~~~~

I consider it getting fucked. He took their money for stuff he doesn't even have. Stuff he may never have(who knows with that clown)

I understand what you're saying though. I just see things a lot differently than most(probably because I'm naive). Oh well.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Apr 26, 2012)

SupaSwole said:


> The large broly has spoken... Naps got some badass reps... I think they even know where the gym is



I was just at the gym, actually working out about 2 hours ago. I'm trying to be a large broly like my boy GXR!!!


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 26, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> I've had very little interaction with the naps crew. 5150 is a cool dude in my book though.


Anny is a great guy in my book. I should have listened to his advice. Listen to your elders kids! Listen to your elders!!


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Apr 26, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> I've had very little interaction with the naps crew.   5150 is a cool dude in my book though.



Thanks hoyle, same back at ya Bro.


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 26, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> I was just at the gym, actually working out about 2 hours ago. I'm trying to be a large broly like my boy GXR!!!


Don't lie. None of the reps workout. Especially not legs


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Apr 26, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Anny is a great guy in my book. I should have listened to his advice. Listen to your elders kids! Listen to your elders!!



You calling me old you young punk?? Are you????


----------



## _LG_ (Apr 26, 2012)

I want the trenben back now!!!!


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 26, 2012)

Sir, no, sir!!


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 26, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> I want the trenben back now!!!!



I have half a vial at home. I might just shoot the rest of it and go on a rampage.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Apr 26, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Don't lie. None of the reps workout. Especially not legs



I actually did legs on Tuesday, well I thought about doing legs while I watched the hot women in the fitness classes when my wife wasn't looking. Does that count?


----------



## EARL (Apr 26, 2012)

Damn it I can't even get drunk enough to enjoy this thread.


----------



## _LG_ (Apr 26, 2012)

Can't get a woman drunk enough to enjoy his company either^^^


----------



## EARL (Apr 26, 2012)

^^^^

Clueless to my avatar.

But its ok Little Gay Dunce, you like many here usually don't click on all cylinders.




For the record women never have to be drunk or paid to give up their pussy to me.


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 26, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> I actually did legs on Tuesday, well I thought about doing legs while I watched the hot women in the fitness classes when my wife wasn't looking. Does that count?


Yes. Its the thought that counts


----------



## weakback (Apr 26, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> Can't get a woman drunk enough to enjoy his company either^^^



LMFAO.......



EARL said:


> ^^^^
> 
> Clueless to my avatar.
> 
> ...




I think i know that girl! Ask her if she remember's sucking on my little roid balls a couple month's ago?


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 26, 2012)

benjay what happened with WP? I wanna know all the details.


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 26, 2012)

Oh god, where do I begin LOL. 
There is a thread about it somwhere.
To sum it up, he wanted me to reel in new members, because he knew the vets wouldn't pay 5 million dollars for a bottle of cyp.
He wanted me to take advantage of the innocent, but that's not my style.
I like to help people and guide them in the right direction, not act like a wolf in sheeps clothing.
I liken it to being a used car salesman. Especially since AP is a UGL. It's not approved by whoever the hell he says it's approved by.


----------



## GXR64 (Apr 26, 2012)

SupaSwole said:


> The large broly has spoken... Naps got some badass reps... I think they even know where the gym is



Fuckin right we do, im rolling 278 12% bf right now...no not Estats either fagoots lol


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Apr 26, 2012)

GXR keeping it real in here!! That's my boy right there!!


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 26, 2012)

GXR64 said:


> Fuckin right we do, im rolling 278 12% bf right now...no not Estats either fagoots lol


get the fuck out!!!
pics(preferably of your penis) or you're lying!


----------



## OfficerFarva (Apr 26, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Oh god, where do I begin LOL.
> There is a thread about it somwhere.
> To sum it up, he wanted me to reel in new members, because he knew the vets wouldn't pay 5 million dollars for a bottle of cyp.
> He wanted me to take advantage of the innocent, but that's not my style.
> ...



WP is a stand up guy with pope like morals.  GOD SEES ALL!!!!!!! BIG TRUE!


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 26, 2012)

hahahahahaha


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Apr 26, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> get the fuck out!!!
> pics(preferably of your penis) or you're lying!



Ben, if he said he was 164 at 29%, you'd still want cock pics huh??? LOL


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 26, 2012)

I've been caught.....


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Apr 26, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> I've been caught.....



No, we all know how you are................


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 26, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> I've been caught.....



Wife caught you with a cock in your mouth again???!!!


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 26, 2012)

Can a guy catch a break???


----------



## GXR64 (Apr 26, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> get the fuck out!!!
> pics(preferably of your penis) or you're lying!



you asked for it....TRANNY TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 26, 2012)

ahhhh shit LOL

counting down the seconds until bmw appears......


----------



## GXR64 (Apr 26, 2012)

lmfao im sure he will be in here anytime, if he even hears or sees the word tranny he is all over it.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Apr 26, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> ahhhh shit LOL
> 
> counting down the seconds until bmw appears......



That is a pic of bmw!!!


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 26, 2012)

I believe it lol


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Apr 26, 2012)

So, Ben, remember what I told you about Pars? I think now may be a good time to share if you feel like it.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 26, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> So, Ben, remember what I told you about Pars? I think now may be a good time to share if you feel like it.



Stirring the pot


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 26, 2012)

Are we talking about how his gear is dirty? How you and others got an infection from the T300?
How you told me he was a snake and he would fuck me over when he got the chance?
That he's a cock sucker that only cares about himself?

Let it be known that Anny nailed it on the head, and I should have took heed to his warnings.


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 26, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> Stirring the pot


Give me the spoon and I'll stir it even more lol


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 26, 2012)

Got use this for the second time today. 

And... Boom Goes the Dynamite!!


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 26, 2012)

lol


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Apr 26, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Are we talking about how his gear is dirty? How you and others got an infection from the T300?
> How you told me he was a snake and he would fuck me over when he got the chance?
> That he's a cock sucker that only cares about himself?
> 
> Let it be known that Anny nailed it on the head, and I should have took heed to his warnings.



Yep, that's it. And how when he was told that others got infections to that he called them liars.

I kept this shit to myself long enough, his gear is dirty and 4-5 guys including myself got infections from his nasty shit. And not new guys, vets with tons of experience in sterile injection techniques.

Now Pars, if you wanna send me a PM or post here and call me a liar, go for it. Cats out of the bag Bro, you're a crook and your gear is unsterile and you don't give a fuck as long as you get paid and no one soils your ever so important reputation. Fuck you Bro, although you may like it.


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 26, 2012)

Pars projects everything on everyone else.

When the packs don't show up, people are being impatient.
When I ask him where the fuck all the packs are, I'm being a back stabber.
When people get infections from his T300, its because they didn't use proper sterilization techniques.
He didn't even use EO in his T300, because he's so lazy. 
If that's not fucking retarded, I don't know what is.

Some sponsors make doses like that or higher, but they actually know what the fuck they're doing.
He wreckless.


----------



## NoCode8511 (Apr 26, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Are we talking about how his gear is dirty? How you and others got an infection from the T300?



Are you fucking serious?

Edit: Nevermind I saw 5150's post.


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 26, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> Yep, that's it. And how when he was told that others got infections to that he called them liars.
> 
> I kept this shit to myself long enough, his gear is dirty and 4-5 guys including myself got infections from his nasty shit.
> 
> Now Pars, if you wanna send me a PM or post here and call me a liar, go for it. Cats out of the bag Bro, you're a crook and your gear is unsterile and you don't give a fuck as long as you get paid and no one soils your ever so important reputation. Fuck you Bro, although you may like it.


I have to steal this line of Pitt...
"_And... Boom Goes the Dynamite!!_"


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 26, 2012)

NoCode8511 said:


> Are you fucking serious?


Check the threads, bro.
I asked him how he made it, and told him that it's too much of a coincidence that so many are complaining about it.
He doesn't even know how to brew at higher doses.
His cyp was crashing on everyone, and his T300 was crippling people.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Apr 26, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> Yep, that's it. And how when he was told that others got infections to that he called them liars.
> 
> I kept this shit to myself long enough, his gear is dirty and 4-5 guys including myself got infections from his nasty shit. And not new guys, vets with tons of experience in sterile injection techniques.
> 
> Now Pars, if you wanna send me a PM or post here and call me a liar, go for it. Cats out of the bag Bro, you're a crook and your gear is unsterile and you don't give a fuck as long as you get paid and no one soils your ever so important reputation. Fuck you Bro, although you may like it.



Why would you be using his gear when you have a wonderful source already?


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Apr 26, 2012)

First bottle was fine, first pin out of the second bottle I got an infection, my first ever. Injection was done under sterile conditions following safe injecting protocol. I pm'd a rep and advised them, they told Pars and he said it was a lie. He was also told that other vets got infections form his nasty shit, again they were liars.

Fuck that, that is why I had my thread in his section removed. I'm not backing anyone who sells dirty gear. Makes me think that maybe it wasn't all OSL causing drama.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Apr 26, 2012)

OfficerFarva said:


> Why would you be using his gear when you have a wonderful source already?



I was asked by OSL to run it and give a review after I had blood work done as he and Pars were working together. I was at the time helping out a friend and was cleared by GXR to do so.


----------



## GXR64 (Apr 26, 2012)

Do i need to post more trannies?


----------



## Saney (Apr 26, 2012)

LMFAO..

This is what EVERYONE gets when they don't listen to Saney..

I TOLD YA SO!


----------



## GXR64 (Apr 26, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> I was asked by OSL to run it and give a review after I had blood work done as he and Pars were working together. I was at the time helping out a friend and was cleared by GXR to do so.



Yup i did give the green light on this since A5150 did the right thing and asked to run it before commiting to it. I respect that so i said sure fuck it why not just leave naps banner out of your posts on it.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 26, 2012)

Saney is clearly the smartest member at IM...


----------



## hoyle21 (Apr 26, 2012)

This is just making matters worse.    If the gear was so bad why were you repping him, using his gear, and trying to get others to purchase it?

Level heads guys.


----------



## Saney (Apr 26, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> saney is clearly the smartest member at im...





bump!!!!!!


----------



## NoCode8511 (Apr 26, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Check the threads, bro.
> I asked him how he made it, and told him that it's too much of a coincidence that so many are complaining about it.
> He doesn't even know how to brew at higher doses.
> His cyp was crashing on everyone, and his T300 was crippling people.



I'll go look around. My buddy is running his test c from a few months back and has made great gains off it.


----------



## Imosted (Apr 26, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> Yep, that's it. And how when he was told that others got infections to that he called them liars.
> 
> I kept this shit to myself long enough, his gear is dirty and 4-5 guys including myself got infections from his nasty shit. And not new guys, vets with tons of experience in sterile injection techniques.
> 
> Now Pars, if you wanna send me a PM or post here and call me a liar, go for it. Cats out of the bag Bro, you're a crook and your gear is unsterile and you don't give a fuck as long as you get paid and no one soils your ever so important reputation. Fuck you Bro, although you may like it.



wow shit got real


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 26, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> This is just making matters worse. If the gear was so bad why were you repping him, using his gear, and trying to get others to purchase it?
> 
> Level heads guys.



I never said all his gear was bad.
His T300 definitely had problems.
I didn't know the full extent of it until now.
Anyone who talks like I said his gear is bad needs to shut the fuck up.
I haven't said anything bad about his gear, except right now with this T300.


----------



## hoyle21 (Apr 26, 2012)

It's just getting old man.   Every time there is sponsor/rep break up a thread like this is created.


----------



## GXR64 (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 26, 2012)

Well this thread is upsetting... For what it's worth my t300 first bottle ruined my weak... Horrible pip... Second bottle no problem. I have been growing on pars t300 and deca.  He has always been cool to me...


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Apr 26, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> It's just getting old man.   Every time there is sponsor/rep break up a thread like this is created.



You're right hoyle, and its sad. I'm sorry to the forum for getting involved in this. I'm out, be safe guys.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 26, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Saney is clearly the smartest member at IM...





Silver_Back said:


> bump!!!!!!





Don't be going out and joining Mensa International just yet.


----------



## EARL (Apr 26, 2012)

weakback said:


> LMFAO.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your soul mate could only be found in some dark alley next to a chinese food joint
laying back up against the largest dumpster with about 3 cigarettes in her mouth.

Its how your father good lucky which unfortunately lead to your conception.


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 26, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> It's just getting old man. Every time there is sponsor/rep break up a thread like this is created.



Well, if I could find a sponsor who doesn't lie to his own reps, I would be straight.
They could tell me the ETA is 2 years. As long as I know that, I'm cool.
Don't have me out there making a fool of myself because you are making empty promises.
That's all I ask.

I was betrayed.
Dude was calling me up every day, all day, wanting to talk, because he had no one to talk to.
Fuck, he even wanted me to take a *LARGE *role in the operation.
Then he throws a fit, like a fucking little kid.


----------



## hoyle21 (Apr 26, 2012)

I don't think that sponsor exist Benj.  Shit, look how hard it is to get real AI's.


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 26, 2012)

No shit 

I think people just see this as a spat between a sponsor and rep, but it's much, much more than that. That's all.


----------



## Saney (Apr 26, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Well, if I could find a sponsor who doesn't lie to his own reps, I would be straight.
> They could tell me the ETA is 2 years. As long as I know that, I'm cool.
> Don't have me out there making a fool of myself because you are making empty promises.
> That's all I ask.
> ...



lol, he stopped calling me too!


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 26, 2012)

Did he call you every day, just so he could talk about himself?


----------



## hoyle21 (Apr 26, 2012)

This thread is reason number 1,346 I would never rep.    It's like fucking that hot tramp with the daddy issues.   It always ends badly.


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 26, 2012)

If you have a truthful sponsor, it can work. It's worked for EK, Naps, and Z.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Apr 26, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> If you have a truthful sponsor, it can work. It's worked for EK, Naps, and Z.



Naps ever asks me to lie, I'll be done.


----------



## SFW (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## custom (Apr 26, 2012)

I think this whole thread sucks! There are people in here that worry about shit like the stuff is being said here. I honestly think if there was a rash of infections going around it should have been posted up. We're all in the same boat right? Sure this post makes me want to dump my gear I just brought from the guy, infections are not to be played with so in the future I hope better info will be posted. I understand the REP game (I think) and it's not in ones best intrest to hurt the guy you're working for but I would'nt be able to sleep knowing some one may have health issues because I held back important info.


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 26, 2012)

Pars only said that people were having reactions to the high concentration.
He swore up and down that the gear is clean.
I put my faith in him. Put I think it was ill-placed.
I will never know the true story behind it.


----------



## independent (Apr 26, 2012)

Saney gave me an infection.


----------



## custom (Apr 26, 2012)

It's all fun and games till someone loses an eye..........or gets an infection  lol


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 26, 2012)

pars is a fucking jew


----------



## custom (Apr 26, 2012)

Kosher gears.........whaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## OfficerFarva (Apr 26, 2012)

So much for anything goes.  A solid two pages got of this thread got deleted.  Damn Jews..


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 26, 2012)

OfficerFarva said:


> So much for anything goes.  A solid two pages got of this thread got deleted.  Damn Jews..



Of course.. everything is run by big pharma.. why prevent infections.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 26, 2012)

Benj takes out Pars......... 


Tombstone, No!!! - YouTube


----------



## parsifal09 (Apr 26, 2012)

tesla)))

hmmm, i a;most feel bad for today. i havent posted

all this info suddenly comes out today????

I wonder y???

MMMMM, I mean gosh, what a coincidence,right????

Lolllll


this is gonna be fun in a few minutes


pars


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 26, 2012)

No one can touch pars. He's the king. Better than everyone(his words...he knows)


----------



## parsifal09 (Apr 26, 2012)

ahh, getting a  lil quieter it seems.


I'll extend this game a few minutes so others can post up first)


pars


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 26, 2012)

I wonder how much you will twist people's words to try and play down the bullshit.
Will you be editing and deleting posts too?


----------



## OfficerFarva (Apr 26, 2012)

This thread is fucking with me, I need to take my meds.  One minute there's 7 pages, than there's 4.  My post count goes down than up.


----------



## custom (Apr 26, 2012)

This is gonna get good. Im windexing the screen and packing the bowl full of hydo....brb


----------



## parsifal09 (Apr 26, 2012)

nope. this is gonna have a 6th sense type ending

I guarantee it


pars


----------



## colochine (Apr 26, 2012)

lol so he thinks no one is king... that nigga is like denzel in training day.


----------



## parsifal09 (Apr 26, 2012)

guys, keep posting


i purposely waited to post


so whoever wants to talk shit now, lets have a go)))

pars


----------



## custom (Apr 26, 2012)

pars with a quick jab......


----------



## parsifal09 (Apr 26, 2012)

theres going to be no jab, But a ghost quickly dispersing with 1 killer thread/post

pars


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 26, 2012)

Someone wake me up when something good happens. Thanks


----------



## OfficerFarva (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## parsifal09 (Apr 26, 2012)

got awfully quiet

hmm, i wonder where all these crazy rumors started today????




pars


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 26, 2012)

parsifal09 said:


> got awfully quiet
> 
> hmm, i wonder where all these crazy rumors started today????
> 
> ...



Most of it has been around for a while.. just not on the open board.  Just saying.


----------



## custom (Apr 26, 2012)

Benj returns with a hook and pars once again with a stiff jab.....


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 26, 2012)

LOL. He thinks there is some kind of conspiracy going on, like some behind the scenes shit.
I said my whole piece and anabolic said his.
I didn't believe anabolic at first, because I didn't want to, but I knew in the back of my mind he was right.


----------



## custom (Apr 26, 2012)

Quick combo by the Benj.......


----------



## custom (Apr 26, 2012)

fuck I just broke my bowl SOB


----------



## parsifal09 (Apr 26, 2012)

pitt,ah,no

it hasnt

unless ur accusing reps of being dishonest and hiding info until they are not a rep anymore???

but Im really wondering after someone is no longer a rep,why would they want personal info on that person???


u see, i was aware of certain scumbags already so i was proactive today

I knew a few certain guys would try to slander me so I gave them the ammo to do it,to show their true colors


ill let this gon a short while more

btw pitt, i still have that pm u sent me requesting to rep for me

thanks for the interest

im enjoying this


pars


----------



## independent (Apr 26, 2012)

Ben gave me an infection too.


----------



## parsifal09 (Apr 26, 2012)

behing the scenes shit????

conspiracy????


))


just give it a few more minutes


pars



bigbenj said:


> LOL. He thinks there is some kind of conspiracy going on, like some behind the scenes shit.
> I said my whole piece and anabolic said his.
> I didn't believe anabolic at first, because I didn't want to, but I knew in the back of my mind he was right.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 26, 2012)

parsifal09 said:


> pitt,ah,no
> 
> it hasnt
> 
> ...



I did talk to you a few weeks ago about potentially repping for you.  So what?


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 26, 2012)

Bwahahaha I know what this is about.

Pars made the Parsifal_sux account. I repped the gimmick and he said he knew who Pars was and had a pic. I asked for the pic so I could have a good laugh, and he sent me one.

Ever wonder why I didn't post the pic? I knew it was you all along lol


----------



## custom (Apr 26, 2012)

Pars with a barrage of uppercuts but benj still on his feet...........Rangers goal 1-0


----------



## custom (Apr 26, 2012)

Benj unleases hell and pars is in a standing 8 count......


----------



## parsifal09 (Apr 26, 2012)

i got u

yup

u asked for info all about me


including infections, pics, etc etc

even left a visor message

all the info today was supplied by me


----------



## parsifal09 (Apr 26, 2012)

i mean it was supplied by....


----------



## OfficerFarva (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## Parsifal_Sux (Apr 26, 2012)

me.

all info was purposely supplied to me by this account which i made today

was fun playing, i knew you morons would fall for it and post up


pars sux aka pars  aka 


lolllllll

pars aka pars sux


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 26, 2012)

Bwahahahahahahahaha I fucking wrecked you.
Thats the fcuking best you got for me? 
Hat I asked your gimmick account for a pic?
I didn't post the pic because I knew you were the gimmick, you stupid fuck.
You think you stay one step ahead of everyone, well, I stay two steps ahead of every mother fucker.


----------



## Imosted (Apr 26, 2012)

PS *isnt it against the rules to create fake accounts,* Any mods here pls do something,* i wonder how many fake accounts he had and used them to say good stuff about his gear.*


----------



## Parsifal_Sux (Apr 26, 2012)

i have pms from benj asking for  info on parsifal,aka me


pics, etc anything i had

Btw, he contacted this account. i didnt have to contact him, i knew i wouldnt.


same goes for ontpopthegame, the z rep and a few others

pars aka  pars sux


----------



## custom (Apr 26, 2012)

I got round 1   10-8 benj..........


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 26, 2012)

All of this build up just to say you made a gimmick? Are you fucking kidding me?
Stay off my turf. Clearly you can't deliver here or to people's mailboxes.


----------



## Parsifal_Sux (Apr 26, 2012)

here is a particularly nice pm i received




> Let a nigga know what you know.




So I did

Of course, now that we"ve established that part,lets move on to part 2, agree?


pars


----------



## Parsifal_Sux (Apr 26, 2012)

part 2 ready????

im ready, anabolic, u ready too???

pars


----------



## OfficerFarva (Apr 26, 2012)

Imosted said:


> PS *isnt it against the rules to create fake accounts,* Any mods here pls do something,* i wonder how many fake accounts he had and used them to say good stuff about his gear.*



Lol, you'd have to be half retarded to actually believe some new account that just got made praising a sponsor.  WP's been doing it since this board started allowing AAS sponsors, and he sure isn't the only one.  It's all a big game.


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 26, 2012)

The winner and still heavy weight champion of the world....

Bigbenj!!!!!!


----------



## custom (Apr 26, 2012)

Pars comes out swing in the second a mix of jabs and combos..benj is cut.     Rangers goal    2-0


----------



## Parsifal_Sux (Apr 26, 2012)

i made 1 gimmick

THIS ONE

ASK ADMIN TO VERIFY IT

ASK ADMIN TO VERIFY IF I EVER POSTED A THREAD REPPING MYSELF


IM ALL FOR IT






Imosted said:


> PS *isnt it against the rules to create fake accounts,* Any mods here pls do something,* i wonder how many fake accounts he had and used them to say good stuff about his gear.*


----------



## custom (Apr 26, 2012)

pars calling out anabolic whaaaaaaa is he nuts...he has no fear


----------



## Parsifal_Sux (Apr 26, 2012)

Ill call out anybody


i dont give a fuck, i knew this would happen,so i planned for it


i got a whole lot more to say too


pars


----------



## vicious 13 (Apr 26, 2012)

Dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb


----------



## Imosted (Apr 26, 2012)

OfficerFarva said:


> Lol, you'd have to be half retarded to actually believe some new account that just got made praising a sponsor.  WP's been doing it since this board started allowing AAS sponsors, and he sure isn't the only one.  It's all a big game.



Obviously there are hundreds of them but for us there has been no real proof as we cant check the IP's but Pars Accepted that he has 1, that was the point.


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm off to get my swell on. Maybe something interesting will have happened by the time I get back.


----------



## custom (Apr 26, 2012)

End of round two 10-8 pars and their working on benj's cut in his corner.........


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Apr 26, 2012)

Pars, say what you have to say. I got an infection from your gear, informed one of your reps who informed you that not only did I get an infection, but other vets as well. You said we were liars.

Remember sending me a Pm saying that you didn't poach reps but if I ever wanted to come over you'd have me on your team? I politely declined. 

Remember me backing you during the OSL mess, because at that time I believed you were in the right? Remember our phone calls asking me to help you?

Still have the PM's where I offered to pay for the 2 bottles of T300 you sent me because I knew you were out money?

I had all kinds of info that I never shared with anyone, you really want to do this?

I let Heavy know what was going on in the beginning when I got the infection, out of respect and so it didn't look like me working for another sponsor would sway me into saying something false, I contacted your rep and asked that the thread I posted be taken down.

Now, you have something to say?


----------



## OfficerFarva (Apr 26, 2012)

Imosted said:


> Obviously there are hundreds of them but for us there has been no real proof as we cant check the IP's but Pars Accepted that he has 1, that was the point.



I'm sure the admins know all about this but don't really care.  These guy's are just paying for advertisements remember, I don't see why Prince should have to police for them as well.


----------



## colochine (Apr 26, 2012)

Parsifal_Sux said:


> Ill call out anybody
> 
> 
> i dont give a fuck, i knew this would happen,so i planned for it
> ...




you should say it!


----------



## custom (Apr 26, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> I'm off to get my swell on. Maybe something interesting will have happened by the time I get back.


A time out in an e-fight, I never heard of this I have to pm Heavy about this


----------



## teezhay (Apr 26, 2012)

WOAH WHAT?!?! Parsifal took *imaginary internet points* from you?!!? WHAT A MONSTER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 26, 2012)

Bwahahaha


----------



## custom (Apr 26, 2012)

In between rounds Anabolic sneaks into Par's corner and kicks him in the face.....is this allowed


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Apr 26, 2012)

I spoke the truth, others got infections too. The gear could be the best on the planet but if its not clean what good is it.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 26, 2012)

Parsifal_Sux said:


> i made 1 gimmick
> 
> THIS ONE
> 
> ...



*IP Address*
*Host Name*
          74.64.20.234
cpe-74-64-20-234.nyc.res.rr.com


*Users sharing the same IP Address*

MrHeavyIr0n
parsifal09


----------



## vicious 13 (Apr 26, 2012)

Anabolic let it out pars is an ass I'd take your word over his any day


----------



## custom (Apr 26, 2012)

Now Anabolic pokes pars in the eye......it's on now
Start of round three pinch hitting for benj is Anabolic


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Apr 26, 2012)

vicious 13 said:


> Anabolic let it out pars is an ass I'd take your word over his any day



Thats all I'm gonna say, he wants to keep it going then I am all for it.

I was given personal info on him by OSL and I will not use it as that is not the way I do shit. His gear is one issue, his personal info is 100% off limits.


----------



## Parsifal_Sux (Apr 26, 2012)

oh yeah lol, forgot about mrheavyiron

my bad


lollllllllllllllllllllllllll, that is the gimmick i told u was banned btw!!!!!!


pars


----------



## colochine (Apr 26, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> I spoke the truth, others got infections too. The gear could be the best on the planet but if its not clean what good is it.




RNM was brewing it for him thats why he wanted to get rid of it because it was shit.


----------



## colochine (Apr 26, 2012)

I just made that up btw.


----------



## custom (Apr 26, 2012)

3 on one? No one could handle that.....or could they!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 26, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> The winner and still heavy weight champion of the world....
> 
> Bigbenj!!!!!!



technically not a heavyweight


----------



## custom (Apr 26, 2012)

Killer has entered The game has gone a foot


----------



## custom (Apr 26, 2012)

No spitting or pulling hair will be allowed


----------



## vicious 13 (Apr 26, 2012)

Boooo and I recall him going below the belt even mentioning osl wife


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 26, 2012)

parsifal09 said:


> pitt,ah,no
> 
> it hasnt
> 
> ...



bwhahahhahahahahaha....not even ben likes you now


you fukin suck...skinny little shit


----------



## parsifal09 (Apr 26, 2012)

was about to post, but seems like a lot of posts were deleted


mmm, so be it

pars


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 26, 2012)

wtf!!!!!!!


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 27, 2012)

Real fucking quit in here now.
Get fucked in the ass, you faggot.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 27, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Real fucking quit in here now.
> Get fucked in the ass, you faggot.



lol.  Hey benj.. Did you know that "Parsifal" is an Opera.  You know what Stereotype likes Operas?


----------



## SFW (Apr 27, 2012)

flamers?


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 27, 2012)

SFW said:


> flamers?



We have a WINNER!!!  Benj, Tell the man what he has won!!!


----------



## SFW (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## OTG85 (Apr 27, 2012)

is that a trannie in pars avi


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 27, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> We have a WINNER!!! Benj, Tell the man what he has won!!!


A lifetime supply of dick pics, courtesy of yours truly!!!!!!


----------



## SFW (Apr 27, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> is that a trannie in pars avi



I think thats someones wife here. I mean who the fuck does that?


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 27, 2012)

I told that faggot I would be selling adex, and now he's telling people he will be offering free adex powder with every order LOL
What a fucking joke. He can't even ensure the quality of his products.

Does he really think that's going to stop me?
When people just want an AI(BACKED BY BLOOD WORK), they will know where to come.
If they just want some who-knows-what powder, they can order from him 
From what I've been told, he needs someone to hold his hand and show him every step hahahaha

I wish I could say everything I knew. Not about him, but what some people have told me.
It's fucking pathetic.
Dude fucks over his own people. EVERY rep has been fucked over. All of them, but he lies and says it was the other way around.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 27, 2012)

Any drinking going on tonight?


----------



## skinnyd (Jul 6, 2012)

pars u owe me and will not respond to e-mails


----------



## cube789 (Jul 6, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> I told that faggot I would be selling adex, and now he's telling people he will be offering free adex powder with every order LOL
> What a fucking joke. He can't even ensure the quality of his products.
> 
> Does he really think that's going to stop me?
> ...



the irony lives on


----------



## Watson (Jul 6, 2012)

^yeah i just read that, fucken funny stuff lol


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 6, 2012)

people usually project their faults on others. Classic case right there benj burning pars.


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 6, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> I told that faggot I would be selling adex, and now he's telling people he will be offering free adex powder with every order LOL
> What a fucking joke. He can't even ensure the quality of his products.
> 
> Does he really think that's going to stop me?
> ...




great post..oh wait


----------



## djquirk (Jul 7, 2012)

Pars just got me the last bit he owed me. And it only took him 4 months.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 7, 2012)

djquirk said:


> Pars just got me the last bit he owed me. And it only took him 4 months.




im glad things worked out in the end for you


----------



## gamma (Jul 8, 2012)

Tesla said:


> People are sensitive around here.......especially peeps on gear or selling gear......I wouldn't take it personal.


 Wait there is people selling gear on here ?


----------



## endurance724 (Jul 10, 2012)

pars still owes me a lot, he doesnt want to respond to any emails.


----------



## DGettin (Jul 11, 2012)

Pars still owes me too.  I've pretty much considered it a loss at this point though, it's been close to 4 and a half months.  Sometimes I can get him to resond to me, but it's always the same thing with the end result being me not getting anything.  He's said a few times in e-mails that he's not a scammer, ok fine, he's not a scammer, but what's the definition of someone who has taken your money and not sent you what you've paid for then?  WTF ever.


----------



## azza1971 (Jul 11, 2012)

Is pars benj?


----------



## cube789 (Jul 12, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> Is pars benj?



stfu


----------



## Disturbed Old Man (Jul 12, 2012)

You the man,  ice cube789   tell it like it is!!!






ice_cube789 said:


> stfu


----------



## teezhay (Jul 12, 2012)

Disturbed Old Man said:


> You the man,  ice cube789   tell it like it is!!!



How does it feel, now that your idol has fallen?

That's a rhetorical question, so just read it and feel angered but no need to actually respond. Which would be difficult anyway, with Pars's penis planted firmly between your lips.


----------



## Disturbed Old Man (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm still waiting as well as everyone else just so you know I get calls from my bro's everyday is it in, NOPE BUT IT'S COMING and they know it's worth the WAIT.. it's not as bad as being under fire with help on the way and you feel DEATH ALL AROUND PEOPLE SCREAMING FOR HELP ..IT MAKES YOU IMMUNE TO THIS SHORT WAIT THAT YOU KNOW WILL END WITH NO ONE HURT ...JUST STRONGER INSIDE AND OUT... CAN YOU RELATE??


----------



## Real T (Jul 12, 2012)

You're waiting for gear that looks like lemonade...lol


----------



## djquirk (Jul 13, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> im glad things worked out in the end for you



I guess but something is wrong with the test 250 he sent me. My left glute is still swollen and painful from a pin I did 2 weeks ago. Considering the way he went from having a solid rep to shit I would say he following the drug addict business model of destroy everything you worked for to squeeze out the last few drops of cash for a fix.


----------



## GSracer (Jul 13, 2012)

Disturbed Old Man said:


> I'm still waiting as well as everyone else just so you know I get calls from my bro's everyday is it in, NOPE BUT IT'S COMING and they know it's worth the WAIT.. it's not as bad as being under fire with help on the way and you feel DEATH ALL AROUND PEOPLE SCREAMING FOR HELP ..IT MAKES YOU IMMUNE TO THIS SHORT WAIT THAT YOU KNOW WILL END WITH NO ONE HURT ...JUST STRONGER INSIDE AND OUT... CAN YOU RELATE??



Is this English?


----------



## Disturbed Old Man (Jul 13, 2012)

Help me out bro, what did I say wrong? I know I'm not the smartest guy I can admit to that. What's not English?   




GSracer said:


> Is this English?


----------



## Coop817 (Jul 13, 2012)

Disturbed Old Man said:


> Help me out bro, what did I say wrong? I know I'm not the smartest guy I can admit to that. What's not English?



Do you compete in the Special Olympics?


----------



## Disturbed Old Man (Jul 13, 2012)

No, I have 2 Purple Hearts though. Is that any good or are You anti AMERICAN AS WELL.



Coop817 said:


> Do you compete in the Special Olympics?


----------



## NVRBDR (Jul 13, 2012)

Disturbed Old Man said:


> No, I have 2 Purple Hearts though. Is that any good or are You anti AMERICAN AS WELL.




what are your purple hearts for? I have my grandpa's purple heart, my kids always ask for stories about how he got it and they tell their friends "my great grandpa was a d-day hero", and they re-tell the stories, they embellish a little but it's cool to listen.


----------



## Disturbed Old Man (Jul 13, 2012)

ANWAR province Iraq fire fight .... not by any a hero ..my buddy had both legs blown off a day later ...he's a HERO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DGettin (Jul 13, 2012)

Disturbed Old Man said:


> ANWAR province Iraq fire fight .... not by any a hero ..my buddy had both legs blown off a day later ...he's a HERO!!!!!!!!!!



That's too bad for your buddy.  The price we pay...  Much respect.  On another note, don't have your buddy buy his prosthetic legs from Pars.  Not bashing on the leg quality itself, I'm sure it would be the right color and I doubt it would be under-inched, just guessing he wouldn't receive.


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 14, 2012)

Disturbed Old Man said:


> No, I have 2 Purple Hearts though. Is that any good or are You anti AMERICAN AS WELL.


if this is true, which I doubt, I suspect your incurred some sort of head trauma and will not negged you for lame posts.


----------



## Disturbed Old Man (Jul 14, 2012)

All I'm saying is it's true, you'll notice my temper on here I apologize. I have been diagnosed with PTS. Take it for what it's worth. Neg me all you want then go enlist. I'm OLD, most OLD people are LAME. 



heckler7 said:


> if this is true, which I doubt, I suspect your incurred some sort of head trauma and will not negged you for lame posts.


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 14, 2012)

Disturbed Old Man said:


> All I'm saying is it's true, you'll notice my temper on here I apologize. I have been diagnosed with PTS. Take it for what it's worth. Neg me all you want then go enlist. I'm OLD, most OLD people are LAME.


Well excuse me when I say I think your full of shit, sorry. Its Anbar in Iraq and Al Anbar in Afgan. Yes I did 8 years and have 2 service medals. Its rare to even have one purple heart and live but 2 sounds like a stretch. Scan your certs and post them and I'll scan mine. If your telling the truth I'll apologize. Until then .....


----------



## Disturbed Old Man (Jul 15, 2012)

Fallujah, Al Anbar fire fights, and if you are, who U SAY U R GREAT ... Spoke with my buddy who was in Afghanistan,   Al Anbar Afghanistan???? he never heard of it. Where is it?


----------



## Watson (Jul 15, 2012)

rambo had 2 purple hearts, just saying


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 15, 2012)

Disturbed Old Man said:


> Fallujah, Al Anbar fire fights, and if you are, who U SAY U R GREAT ... Spoke with my buddy who was in Afghanistan, Al Anbar Afghanistan???? he never heard of it. Where is it?


just delete this profile and start over, now I'm positive your full of shit. You said Anwar Iraq, its Anbar but thats cool most people fuck it it, but if you were there you should know the difference. Now you are saying Al Anbar Iraq  when I already told you Al Anbar is in Afganistan.


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 15, 2012)

you clearly cant even name the places you claim to have been. It would be easy to prove if its true, but now I dont need you to prove it. Its obvious your full of shit Eddie. I dont need to call my friends to ask the names of places I've been I can spell them easily. Nor would I call a friend to clarify info for an online dispute that would be embarissing.
the correct response would have been fuck you I was there heres my certs now fuck off.
incorrect response is I asked a buddy and we both dont know our shit because this is a fake profile and I'm a poser trying to be a tough guy online. I'm such a loser trying to claim PTSD and calling it PTS.
this site is full of Vets and dont go around being douchebags.


----------



## Retlaw (Jul 15, 2012)

heckler7 said:


> you clearly cant even name the places you claim to have been. It would be easy to prove if its true, but now I dont need you to prove it. Its obvious your full of shit Eddie. I dont need to call my friends to ask the names of places I've been I can spell them easily. Nor would I call a friend to clarify info for an online dispute that would be embarissing.
> the correct response would have been fuck you I was there heres my certs now fuck off.
> incorrect response is I asked a buddy and we both dont know our shit because this is a fake profile and I'm a poser trying to be a tough guy online. I'm such a loser trying to claim PTSD and calling it PTS.
> this site is full of Vets and dont go around being douchebags.




Get em bro...    Eddie, you done fucked up this time


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 15, 2012)

Its not eddie


----------



## Rednack (Jul 15, 2012)

it's KOS...


----------



## Disturbed Old Man (Jul 15, 2012)

Why are you getting so upset, ANWAR is know by sheiks and Al Anbar is known by everyone else .. No I'm not a sheik..Still haven't told me where Al Anbar is in Afganistan...Just tell me where it is. Chill bro.









heckler7 said:


> just delete this profile and start over, now I'm positive your full of shit. You said Anwar Iraq, its Anbar but thats cool most people fuck it it, but if you were there you should know the difference. Now you are saying Al Anbar Iraq  when I already told you Al Anbar is in Afganistan.


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 15, 2012)

Dont see how it matters, you claim to have been in Anwar province Iraq? Al Anbar is Ramadi province in Afganistan. Al Anbar is also a city in Anbar province Iraq. Fallujah is in Anbar province near the border of Babil province of Iraq. You would at least know this much just by serving in the military without having to actually being deployed there. Just because we we are depraved meat heads with a passion for tranny porn doesnt mean we are stupid and gullable.  post your certs. till then you are on ignore


----------



## GSracer (Jul 15, 2012)

Disturbed Old Man said:


> Help me out bro, what did I say wrong? I know I'm not the smartest guy I can admit to that. What's not English?



Sorry dude, I'm just mad you are still trying to defend Pars when he really has been sitting on my money since April, and lied to me over and over about the order.  I am obviously not the only one, either. My anger is more towards the situation than you.


----------



## GSracer (Jul 15, 2012)

Although, If you did lie about being in Iraq, my anger will DEFINITELY be directed to you.  Hope that isn't the case, sir.


----------



## Rednack (Jul 15, 2012)

pars is a faggot...


----------



## Watson (Jul 15, 2012)

heckler7 said:


> Dont see how it matters, you claim to have been in Anwar province Iraq? Al Anbar is Ramadi province in Afganistan. Al Anbar is also a city in Anbar province Iraq. Fallujah is in Anbar province near the border of Babil province of Iraq. You would at least know this much just by serving in the military without having to actually being deployed there. Just because we we are depraved meat heads with a passion for tranny porn doesnt mean we are stupid and gullable. post your certs. till then you are on ignore





help the old cunt out heck, at least then he will get his bullshit right on the next forum


----------



## Disturbed Old Man (Jul 16, 2012)

Never been to Afganistan, so I had  to ask.U still didn't tell me where Al Anbar is in Afganistan WHERE WHERE WHERE IS IT. My buddy was there and never heard of it. Show me a map where it is. JERKOFF ... FAIRY If you were like this over there you'd still be there ..... killed by friendly fire.... haha  





heckler7 said:


> Dont see how it matters, you claim to have been in Anwar province Iraq? Al Anbar is Ramadi province in Afganistan. Al Anbar is also a city in Anbar province Iraq. Fallujah is in Anbar province near the border of Babil province of Iraq. You would at least know this much just by serving in the military without having to actually being deployed there. Just because we we are depraved meat heads with a passion for tranny porn doesnt mean we are stupid and gullable.  post your certs. till then you are on ignore


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 16, 2012)

you just dug yourself a hole you cant get out of, now your imaginary buddy doesnt know where he was either. do you know what a nonner is because in the military that is what we call you.
go tell your awesome war hero stories to your mall security co-workers and talk about your purple hearts for stepping in gum in the parking lots. I have more important thingsd to do, like whacking it to tranny porn


----------



## teadoc (Jul 22, 2012)

*???*

Anyone still waiting on Pars?What is the deal with this guy now?


----------



## Disturbed Old Man (Jul 23, 2012)

Jerk off to Tranny porn are you kidding me, your that screwed up that you can't get a woman YOU WANT A MAN!!!!!!! and STILL CAN'T TELL ME WHERE AL ANBAR IS IN AFGANISTAN ,   YOU BROUGHT UP AFGANISTAN. I'VE asked you 3or4 times. I didn't ask so don't tell ABOUT YOUR QUEER DREAMS!!!!!!!!!!!!CAN'T GET A WOMAN HOW SAD ...children NEXT!!!!!SICK SICK MAN




heckler7 said:


> you just dug yourself a hole you cant get out of, now your imaginary buddy doesnt know where he was either. do you know what a nonner is because in the military that is what we call you.
> go tell your awesome war hero stories to your mall security co-workers and talk about your purple hearts for stepping in gum in the parking lots. I have more important thingsd to do, like whacking it to tranny porn


----------



## cube789 (Jul 23, 2012)




----------



## heckler7 (Jul 23, 2012)

Disturbed Old Man said:


> Jerk off to Tranny porn are you kidding me, your that screwed up that you can't get a woman YOU WANT A MAN!!!!!!! and STILL CAN'T TELL ME WHERE AL ANBAR IS IN AFGANISTAN , YOU BROUGHT UP AFGANISTAN. I'VE asked you 3or4 times. I didn't ask so don't tell ABOUT YOUR QUEER DREAMS!!!!!!!!!!!!CAN'T GET A WOMAN HOW SAD ...children NEXT!!!!!SICK SICK MAN


post #311, I believe if you read it a few times you might understand it. all the answers your looking for are there. I'm over it, I suggest you move on as well.


----------



## SteroidalGazelle (Jul 30, 2012)

wtf///..... anyone hear from pars..?? he never sent my shit its been so long 2 months...


----------



## vicious 13 (Jul 31, 2012)

Bro this thread is about afghan and Iraq no pars talk here


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jul 31, 2012)

Pars returns my emails.

Every mofo I know on his T250 comments about how potent it is compared to other UGLs.


----------



## granvillepatrick (Aug 1, 2012)

Hey SCUMBAG,i am the guy you robbed for a lousey 180.00 in gear.I told you that i would find you ,and let you know that i am going to do everything i can to put shit like you out of business.


----------



## tommygunz (Aug 1, 2012)

granvillepatrick said:


> Hey SCUMBAG,i am the guy you robbed for a lousey 180.00 in gear.I told you that i would find you ,and let you know that i am going to do everything i can to put shit like you out of business.



Bro he's already out of business on this board, move on. Find him on another board (good luck), my god $180.


----------



## tommygunz (Aug 1, 2012)

vicious 13 said:


> Bro this thread is about afghan and Iraq no pars talk here



Yo hommie do a thread check, this is a Pars thread somehow it turned into a dick measuring contest about somewhere a bunch of sandniggers live.


----------



## cube789 (Aug 1, 2012)

granvillepatrick said:


> Hey SCUMBAG,i am the guy you robbed for a lousey 180.00 in gear.I told you that i would find you ,and let you know that i am going to do everything i can to put shit like you out of business.



cost to benefit analysis = yeah right


----------



## Saney (Aug 1, 2012)

Thinking about closing this thread.. its pointless.


----------



## ebn2002 (Aug 1, 2012)

Saney said:


> Thinking about closing this thread.. its pointless.



No dude we don't even know where al akbararbar is yet


----------



## Saney (Aug 1, 2012)

ebn2002 said:


> No dude we don't even know where al akbararbar is yet


----------



## buddyrocks (Aug 2, 2012)

Yeah this 2 month wait I am on with no replies now sucks.


----------

